# Spinning- I was given 2 fleeces



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Both are back yard mutts. They are so full of VM I can't figure out what to do with it. I took some out (little bits) tried to skirt it but there is just to much little stuff there. So I did the best I could then washed some I used my hand carders it came out so soft a bit spongeee but still full of little dirt. My first question can you over card fiber and if any one has a better way of doing this. I tried carding before washing still no good. I will take some pictures tomorrow to show all of you. Any way I look at it it will be a big hug humungus job.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Sometimes "free" just isn't worth it. :sm03:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

nittineedles said:


> Sometimes "free" just isn't worth it. :sm03:


That can be true but another statement about free I heard years ago is 'sometimes you have to work hard for free'. Lol

I will be looking for suggestions because I was also given a 'free' Shetland fleece and it has a lot of small VM that I have to get out. I have been putting off tackling it but it's about time to get started.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Both are back yard mutts. They are so full of VM I can't figure out what to do with it. I took some out (little bits) tried to skirt it but there is just to much little stuff there. So I did the best I could then washed some I used my hand carders it came out so soft a bit spongeee but still full of little dirt. My first question can you over card fiber and if any one has a better way of doing this. I tried carding before washing still no good. I will take some pictures tomorrow to show all of you. Any way I look at it it will be a big hug humungus job.


I read a Facebook comment about fleece that carding it won't help much but dirty fleece should be combed. What kind of fleece did you get? I have a dirty Shetland to get started on. isnt this going to be fun? Lol


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

The wool wash mixture which used Lux flake, methylated spirit and oil of eucalyptus is good for getting rid of small vm.
Australian and NZ readers will probably be able to lay their hands on the recipe for you.
If you wash you fleece as usual, when dry, sit outside on a good dry day to tease out the locks with your fingers. You will be amazed at how much rubbish drops out.
Card or comb, depending on fleece staple length and more will drop out.

I think it is always worth having a go with the best parts of a healthy, interesting fleece and using the soiled bits for lining the runner bean trench. After all, the price was right and spinning is a Slow Craft.


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

I use my Viking combs first. It is tedious but a lot of the VM drops out. I would love that recipe for the wool wash mixture mentioned by Spinningmary.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

What kind of fleeces are they?


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

I've had some success finger teasing fleece and then combing it. Tedious work but if its decent quality fleece it just might be worth the effort. Good luck!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

They would have to be super-duper quality for me to put in the work required to clean them up.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I found it best, to first take a small amount of the fleece and lay it on top of a pillowcase on a table. Sit down and start picking. Fingers work best. Take small amounts and tease out the wool. Then put that wool in a box next to you. Continue in this manner until you have gone through it. Small batches work best. Then take the picked and teased fleece , put in a lingerie bag, and wash. blot, spread out on a towel and let dry completely. Then you can card it. I am assuming this is wool/ Wool My niece who is a wonderful spinner who raises her own sheep and sells fleeces, roving and yarn, has given me lots of pointers.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I would wash the fleece first - the lanolin holds onto quite a bit of VM, so teasing in the grease doesn't accomplish as much as teasing clean fiber. I would take a small section, wash it as usual, dry, then try hand teasing, carding, or combing to see what it does. You can overcard I've read, but I personally don't understand that, as long as you are not abusing (tearing) the fiber. I have, in the past, tried cleaning fleece contaminated with a lot of alfalfa debris. Wasn't worth it. Lots comes out with teasing, lots comes out with carding, some comes out in spinning, but you still have enough buried in the yarn to be bothersome by eye, and by prickle against the skin. Mine became mulch around trees (which didn't really work either, as night animals decided it was good stuff too, and spread it all over)


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Spinningmary said:


> The wool wash mixture which used Lux flake, methylated spirit and oil of eucalyptus is good for getting rid of small vm.
> Australian and NZ readers will probably be able to lay their hands on the recipe for you.
> If you wash you fleece as usual, when dry, sit outside on a good dry day to tease out the locks with your fingers. You will be amazed at how much rubbish drops out.
> Card or comb, depending on fleece staple length and more will drop out.
> ...


Would agree with all that spinningmary.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well it came out better then I thought it would. still little bits in the roving but it will be fine to work with. I skirted it as much as I could then washed as usual then carded it I was covered with little bits of any thing you could imagine it is soft and springy so It looks like I won't be giving this fleece to the birds. There are some very bad spot that I would not bother with. I'm sure the birds will love it for there nests. pictures later when there is some day light. lol


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Good to hear.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Glad to hear it cleaned up well!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Skirted, washed and carded. Very soft used my diz the little bits can be teased out. Very fluffy the lady said they had a few different sires so they are mutts the next fleece is a bit longer but more dirt so will need to wash that more then once. Almost done skirting both fleeces washed another batch today wsiting for it to dry to card it.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I'll be looking forward to seeing continuing progress!


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

It looks very clean and soft now.


----------

